# Georgia towing regulations



## Davis31052 (Nov 7, 2006)

Does anyone know where I can get a copy of regulations regarding towing in tandem? For example, a camper and boat behind a P/U truck. I called a couple of camper dealers and got, "only with a fifth wheel trailer, not a bumper pull". 

"Bumper pull" in itself is a misnomer as the Class 3 hitch bolts to the vehicle frame and not the bumper, just like a fifth wheel, except its behind the rear axle and not on top of it.

Let me know what you know.

Thx, LF


----------



## marknga (Nov 7, 2006)

I will look for the Ga DOT regulation that gives the details but yes you can only "tow tandem" with a fifth wheel trailer in the state of Georgia. I know I see folks from out of state coming down the interstate with boats behind travel trailers but in Ga it is illegal. Let me see what I can find......................


Mark

Sales Manager
Mid State RV Center
Byron, Ga


----------



## Davis31052 (Nov 8, 2006)

*Towing regulations*

Mark, 

 Thanks for the offer of info. I've been unsuccessful in getting an answer from DOT or SP. I have a few more calls in now. I did speak to a SP officer in Thomaston this morning and stated my previous about the Class 3 hitch not actually being part of the bumper. He stated that didn't matter. I'm my mind frame mount is frame mount. However, he still couldn't quote the statute or law.

LF


----------



## BlownSkillet (Nov 10, 2006)

It's got to do more with safety and stability than anything. I can't explain the physics behind it but anything being towed, that's connected in front of the rear wheels is much more stable than behind. Have you ever seen somebody loose control while towing something mounted to the rear of a tow vehicle (TAG or bumper, fo lack of a better term) ?  Law or not, for safety reasons, I wouldn't do it.


----------

